# Is this a legit employment? Please help!



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

As some of you already know, I've been looking for work ever since I moved to Dubai with my husband as his work got transferred. That was 10 months ago. 
I put an ad on dubbizzle and one of the responses was from a guy who's based in New York. He asked for my resume and a copy of passport/ residency visa etc. He gave me his phone number in NY and asked me to add him on whats app. 
Hes asking me to open a new bank account and the work is basically a percentage of what and how many clients he has that month. The account is for his clients who are moving to UAE and need to transfer their funds before their move.

I certainly don't want to get in trouble for anything illegal or not legit. How do I know who these funds really belong to and for what purpose? After all, the account belongs to me and if anything I will be in trouble. He said he will explain all of that as soon as I'm able to open a new account. 

Am I being too paranoid and cautious about this?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your initial gut feel is right. 

Avoid like the plague as your ID my well be used for opening accounts et.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Minamiller said:


> Am I being too paranoid and cautious about this?


Nope! I wouldn't do it at all. 

If he wants to do this, you can help him open a company here (should be a branch of a foreign company where he needs to provide all details of his company in the US). Once you have a trade license for 'his' company here, then you can open a corporate account (again, they will require some details about his banking in the US). You can then manage his company/bank account for him as a signatory.

That'll cost him but it would be the right way of doing things and your risk is minimal.

Good luck


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
A lot of products and services are traded through this region and then end up in countries like Iran & Syria that have US sanctions in place.
The funds for these products and services need to get back to the US companies - through various ways, to get round these sanctions.
You could be unwittingly get involved in sanction busting activities - the US takes a very dim view of this and they have very long arms!!
This is a business opportunity that you would be wise to be very cautious of!
I worked for a very large US company that sold products to Iran. Every purchase order had to be vetted and approved by the US government. Over time, it got increasingly difficult to transact and get properly paid from Iran.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I can smell something fishy from a mile away! I think this is a variant of the "psst.....I have 5.4 million in my bag from the deceased so and so, and I need you to be a beneficiary. To transfer this to you, you have to open the bank account etc...." You can pretty much have a phone number from any states you want, so having a NY number doesn't make him anymore legit just because he claims he is from NY. I will bet that he is looking for a "laundering machine" and/or trying to avoid the radars of the IRS and so pray on "desperate" people like you since he had also read your posts. I say immediately cease all contacts, and I hope you had not disclosed any of your personal information. As the Cantonese saying goes: "Where got such big frogs hopping around in the street?" 

Cheers!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Should you have some free time on your hands, you could try a touch of scambaiting ?

forum.419eater.com :: Index


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

1- Money Laundering.
2- Using your bank account in fraud cases.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

earthworm88 said:


> I can smell something fishy from a mile away! I think this is a variant of the "psst.....I have 5.4 million in my bag from the deceased so and so, and I need you to be a beneficiary. To transfer this to you, you have to open the bank account etc...." You can pretty much have a phone number from any states you want, so having a NY number doesn't make him anymore legit just because he claims he is from NY. I will bet that he is looking for a "laundering machine" and/or trying to avoid the radars of the IRS and so pray on "desperate" people like you since he had also read your posts. I say immediately cease all contacts, and I hope you had not disclosed any of your personal information. As the Cantonese saying goes: "Where got such big frogs hopping around in the street?"
> 
> Cheers!


Unfortunately I did send a copy of my passport and visa. I'm calling the police.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure if the police is going to do anything.

Although not a great situation but he doesn't have your original documents so he *shouldn't* be able to do anything.

I mean, I have had to give my passport and visa copies to the security guys in my building and I know for a fact they keep a bunch of that information in an unlocked drawer of the desk in the lobby - if not right out in the open sometimes.

Just remember not to share your personal details with anyone in the future unless you are sure they are legit.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Minamiller said:


> Unfortunately I did send a copy of my passport and visa. I'm calling the police.


No point involving the police because he may not be legit etc but there is no evident that he had committed any crimes besides "advising" you to open a bank account. 

I know you have been looking for employment, not sure of your qualification or the positions you are looking for, but wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you send your passport to them , you need to contact police to avoid any identity fraud with your passport copy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mans4 said:


> If you send your passport to them , you need to contact police to avoid any identity fraud with your passport copy.


Nice idea.

A question ;

Which police should the OP report it to? The ones here where no offence has been committed, or to the ones in the USA where no offence has been committed? Or to some other police force who will say no offence has been committed in their country ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

https://7daysindubai.com/graduate-abu-dhabi-claims-new-employer-duped-laundering-money/


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> https://7daysindubai.com/graduate-abu-dhabi-claims-new-employer-duped-laundering-money/


How can someone "fraudelently receive money" ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> How can someone "fraudelently receive money" ?


Easy - if you receive money from a dodgy source and re-transmit it somewhere else - then that is money laundering.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> How can someone "fraudelently receive money" ?


A bank account that one has opened in their own name should ONLY have transactions related to the account holder. 

Simplified- Salary coming in and bills going out. 

Money laundry is a serious matter.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Easy - if you receive money from a dodgy source and re-transmit it somewhere else - then that is money laundering.
> Cheers
> Steve


I think it is the "re-transmitting" part that makes it money laundering. 

The report mentioned that he was accused of "fraudently receiving" . If I send you 5k, would you be be involved in money laundering unless you send that amount elsewhere?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> I think it is the "re-transmitting" part that makes it money laundering.
> 
> The report mentioned that he was accused of "fraudently receiving" . If I send you 5k, would you be be involved in money laundering unless you send that amount elsewhere?


It depends where the money derives from and what the purpose of that payment is.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow. I'm so glad I consulted with you guys prior to doing something stupid. I contacted the local police yesterday with the information. They are treating this very seriously and have advised to stop all communications until further notice.


----------

